# John Deere 215G



## kingja68156 (Oct 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any information about my John Deere 215G pressure washer? I really just want to know how much PSI it is.

It was given to me and wasn't working. I've finally got it running but the water pump is leaking water. The water pump has it's own seprate oil so it may just be a gasket. I don't think it's blown. I can't find any parts. The only thing I can find it the manual and John Deere want to sell it to me. I figured I'd ask you guys before I spend the money to get the manual.


Jason


----------

